# Primer: moisturize before or after?



## missjewell (Apr 6, 2006)

When I was at the Mac counter last weekend looking at the primer the girl told me that you are supposed to put on the primer first THEN your moisturiser? That just doesn't seem right and I figured you would know...

Thanks a ton

Melissa


----------



## Saints (Apr 6, 2006)

I've never heard that... but I never use mousturizer on my lids


----------



## missjewell (Apr 6, 2006)

The face primer is what I meant to say, you are suppose to but on the face primer and then the moisturiser.


----------



## Saints (Apr 6, 2006)

:laughing: Wow I'm such a blonde sometimes, I somehow read eye primer out of this


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 6, 2006)

I always put my face primer on AFTER moisturizer... I don't really know why she told you to put it on first.

- Put on your moisturizer, let it dry for a few minutes

- Put on your primer, let it dry for a few minutes

- THEN put on your foundation


----------



## yummerz (Apr 6, 2006)

What exactly is the primer for?


----------



## pieced (Apr 6, 2006)

It's for lasting power of the makeup you apply on top of the primer, so it's making the skin ready to recieve and to have long staying power of foundation (blush)...


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 6, 2006)

i assumed she was talking about the eye primer as well :laughno:


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 6, 2006)

Foundation primer allows the foundation to go on smoother, helps it to last longer, helps reduce the appearance of large pores etc. I use one my Smashbox right now, but I have also heard that Laura Mercier's primer is good too.


----------



## monniej (Apr 6, 2006)

i'm using the smashbox foundation primer as well and i really like it alot. how is it working for you leila?


----------



## monniej (Apr 6, 2006)

i forgot to say that i always moisturize and then apply my primer. i think putting your primer under your moisturizer defeats the purpose of using the primer. jmho


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 6, 2006)

Eh, it is ok... I see a slight smoothness that it gives, but I would rather have one that is more mattifying than this. By the end of the day at MAC my face is more shiny than I like, it gets SO HOT in there!!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 6, 2006)

I moisturize first. What good does it do to apply moisturizer after the primer? The primer creates a layer for your makeup products. If you apply your primer first then you're not getting the benefits of the moisturizer.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 6, 2006)

I agree, moisturize before primer! That's what I've always done, it just makes more sense that way. Maybe she was a new MA or somethin' LOL


----------



## Satin (Apr 6, 2006)

I chatted with MAC Live Artist and she said me to apply moisturizer,primer and then foundation...hope that helps!


----------



## monniej (Apr 6, 2006)

i seem to get alittle shiny too, but for me that's pretty normal. after i blot i still like the texture of my skin with the primer though.


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 6, 2006)

It is fairly normal for me too, but I would like to see if I can find one that is more mattifying for me. I think I might be too picky though! :wacko: I doubt I would repurchase the Smashbox primer, just bc the difference between with primer and without isn't huge...


----------



## Liz (Apr 7, 2006)

it's moisturizer first then primer.

the primer will help lock in moisture but help with keeping oilies at bay. it ill also help fill in fine lines and pores and (i beleive) the MAC one also has light diffusing particles. i'll check back into that part though. it also helps your makeup stay on longer.


----------



## missjewell (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone!! I tried the smashbox today and I hated it, I felt it really didn't do anything and then my face which is never oily became really oily. I am going to give the MAC one a try.


----------



## Lia (Apr 8, 2006)

Hmmm... i was reading and it seems that the primer that comes with covergirl outlast foundation is good (the foundation is only ok)


----------

